# Anyone get severe nausea and vomiting from Celexa?



## Mallisa (Sep 14, 2012)

First psych med ever taken. Was prescribed Celexa 20mg (generic) 2 days ago. Took the first (and only pill) that night at 9pm. Went to sleep at 11:30 and woke up at 4:30am nauseated, bad diareah, shaky, sweaty, slight shallow forced breathing and felt like fast heat beat. Tried to wai it out but by 6am it was worse so I went to the ER. My vitals were fine so they told me to stop the med and talk to my psych dr. So ALL day yesterday I was vomiting and diareah. I was MISSERABLE. Could only manage to eat a piece of toast. Today, still nauseated, diareah, haven't threw up yet. Talked to my dr and he told me to wait till monday (today is friday) and take half of a pill (10mg) and see what happens. And if I get nausea take pepto or something. And go see him wednesday. I want to follow the dr's orders but I am DEATHLY afraid of feeling like this ever again. This was no mild nausea. I felt like I had been (and still do) poisoned. So my question.... Has anyone else ever had this experience and what happened? I dunno what to do. I'm scared to take any more celexa at all


----------



## Mallisa (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh yeah also sweating like a pig non stop and still am


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

They put you on 20mg right away?

I've been on it for 3 weeks and I'm still on 10mg. I'll probably go up to 15 once I hit a month and 20 after 2 months.

I question your doctors decision to put you on 20mg right away.


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

I started at 10mg for the first 10 days.


----------



## Mallisa (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys. Sorry it took me so long to reply back with an update. Yeah, the 20mg messed me up pretty bad. Went down to 10mg. Been on that for 2 weeks as of today. Not sure what my psych dr will have me do after this. I see him next wed again. But so far so good on the 10mg. Felt kinda weird and nauseated for the first couple days. But the side effects are pretty much gone now. Except for the excessive sweatting. I hate it. I have hyperhydrosis and the celexa is making it worse. Blah


----------



## Mallisa (Sep 14, 2012)

How would you go up to 15? Those pills are so small. How would u cut it to 15mg? They don't make it in 15mg pills do they?


----------



## Mallisa (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh! And the RLS (Restless leg syndrome) I've had it for half my life. Happened once or twice a month but now it's every night. I've been taking my mom's Ropinerole (that she uses for her rls) every night untill I see my dr again. It's helping but I have to take it at like 8pm every night (about 2hrs before the restless legs start) or it does nothing.


----------

